# Why did they all have Jackson boats?



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Last weekend at the Pine Creek put-in, I saw quite a few boaters use Jackson boats. I was surprised it was that much. Several of the boaters had an industry pressence. Some were from a kayak shop, others from a magazine. 

Why did they all have Jackson boats? Jackson has good boats and use the better plastic, but others make good boats too. Is the plastic that important? 

I was thinking that perhaps Jackson is so popular with the industry heavyweight people because Jackson does so much to promote the sport at many different levels. EJ and his team are more than great ambasadors and people who produces good teaching material. I'm impressed that the whole team comes to BV just to help the average boaters. There were several neat events where you could interact with and get individual tips from the Jackson team. That was pretty cool and I did get good info from these guys. 

Doesn't Jackson also help fund some of the cool kayaking videos? 

So, industry people like Jackson because they are doing so much to help grow the industry. 

It seems like that is a good reason to buy Jackson boats if the team does so much to help the average boaters rather than just focus on the competitions.


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

I've probably owned 20 boats since 1992, starting with a Corsica and now I have a Jackson All-Star and Riot Sniper (creeker). I've owned boats from Perception, Wavesport, Savage, Riot, New Wave and Jackson. The Jackson construction standards are far superior to the rest of the industry IMO (no holes = dry and no weak spots and the plastic is bomber), and the boats do perform well. On a hard play session (3 hours) at BV during paddle fest, I had a couple of spong fulls of water in my boat at the end - I could feel it come in through the spray skirt seam not the boat. In contrast, creeking up on Clear Creek of the Ark, I got more water in my Riot Sniper and wasn't even upside down and only in the creek for maybe 30 minutes. The outfitting is now awesome, the first generation lacked in outfitting, I must admit. The accessories such as the happy foot bag, the happy seat and the rodeo bladders are sweet and the stickers are cool.

How many other owners of kayaking companies even come close to EJ as an ambassador to the sport? I met EJ at Paddle Fest, he is humble and just a cool dude and kudos to every one of his team members. Ruth Gordon, Stephen Wright, Nick Troutman and Jay Kincaid were all way cool in helping out, Jason Craig is one of the coolest and humblest kids I've met, Emily and Dane rocked with the clinics, not enough can be said about this great team. It starts at the top and EJ is first rate and first class. 

That is why you will continue to see my Jackson kayak at the put-in and take-out and why I'm replacing my Riot Sniper next season with a brand new Rocker. Rock on team Jackson!!!

This is not a paid endorsement.:-D


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

this reaks of interactive advertising to me...


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*The best marketing comes from...*

COmpany owners who believe in and back up their products. EJ does that. He _is _humble and _hugely_ excited about showing people his boats and what he has brought into the game with them.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice words Basil and Tim,

Jackson is about as fun as it gets... I love working for the company and love the vibe that the paddlers are feeling about our efforts. 

Something pretty funny though is how "uncool" Jackson really is. No hype, no punk hot shots, no real "coolness"... It's basically a group of paddlers... good ones at that, but just regular folks that love get'n after it. God only knows how "Cool" I am... HA I guess that's why I fit in perfectly here...

Thanks again for the kind words. We appreciate it.


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

I agree, it has a lot to do with sponsorship and prodeals for shop workers, athletes and just about anyone else who has a connection. But don't forget that generally a lot of these people would be in a different boats if they did not like the designs and outfitting. Personally I find the new Allstar to be the best all around playboat I have ever paddled. However I am really starting to wonder about the quality of the new boats. Crosslink when allowed to cure correctly creates a superior molecular bond compared to HDPE. IT is also more expensive to work with and more hazardous (environmentalist be warned). I was so impressed with wavesports crosslink boats and the older Jackson's, but now I find this years boats to be less rigid. To be fair I am making this assumption based of of the limited number of boats I have seen this year, but in this limited sample number they just feel different.

So my question to those who are in the know is did Jackson change anything? Possibly plastics suppliers, outsource molding, pigment types or production specs? 

I really like the company, what they stand for and the designs (the allstar rocks), so really I am just curious as a customer.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I decided about four years ago that I was shooting for a jackson. Met up with theCraw and Eric himself on Brown's canyon on just a random day. They had the whole crew out and Craw let me try out his boat while he stretched. Eric actually came out with me and gave me some pointers on squirts and tricks there above Zume Flume. Both Eric's kids were killing it, throwing tricks all thru the flume and jumping back in the bottommost hole for more. good people and spectacular boaters.

finally got my own fun last winter and it's been amazing. great hull speed, punches all sorts of things my riots didn't like, but still has such great edges it spins and squirts and all sorts of things I don't know the names of. the best thing is that I really trust it to be solid, I bought it as my single boat for playing in Boulder creek at 80cfs as well as running week long trips on IV water. no problem.

all my other boats have been a compromise, a crack here, comp weight there, pinchy toes and leaky as hell. paid more for the fun than all five boats I've owned rolled together, but it's worth it.

ok, done gushing.


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

I decided a few months ago my next boat will be a Jackson. The company and their products are top notch. Keep it up!


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

mrekid, I noticed that my boat seem a bit soft, too. Not sure what to think of it, I really only noticed it in the shop while buying it and it was sitting out back at CKS in the sun. Anyways, you've peaked my curiosity and when I get home I will be checking it out....maybe all it needed was a tumble down the numbers to fully cure. Regardless, I loved my new Jackson All-Star!! Just wish I was 20 years younger.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

D) all of the above.

Good people, good product, good service.

I have one of the first Funs made. I hit every rock that I don't think will pin me (and a few that might); not a thin spot or oilcan yet.

Disclaimer: I am sponsored by Jackson (I have a free t-shirt and visor... and Craw gave me 2 Sierra Nevadas at the takout on Tuesday).

Darren


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I've had two interactions with EJ, and in both, if I hadn't known he was EJ, I would have thought he was just another cool kayaker. I think he embodies what the sport should be.

I also love my 07 Superfun. Just love it. Comfortable, responsive, and light weight.

I do look at his company as one of the best examples of business supporting the sport. Let me correct that: I view Jackson Kayaks as THE example of a business supporting the sport.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*BS?*

i don't think i'm really buying this.

i'm betting that the sponsered/pro/cool guy that gets hooked up doesn't give a crap about the quality of plastic, since they will get the new model next year. 

i'm also betting that this same dude isn't working with the company because he truely believes it is the best product (craw aside since he is so sincere), but is just happy to have a job, and work for the outdoor industry.

however, maybe i'm just way too cynical.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

yup, way to cynical...


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

I've really tried to not comment on this post, but I can't resist.

I saw my first Jackson kayak last year in Steamboat, and I have to admit my first impression was not a good one. It looked like it was made out of melted GI Joes or something. I was such a departure from all other boats I had seen, I really didn't know what to think.

I spent the next 6 months looking at all the different free-running boats on the market. Listening to all the input I could get. Demoing a bunch of them. All except Jackson. That first impression really kept me at bay.

Finally by pure chance I demoed a '06 Fun. I spent about 5 minutes in the boat in the pool, and that is all it really took.

I can't believe how comfortable, stable, playful, adjustable, light, durable, and just plain fun Jackson boats are.

I can be in our 4Fun all day, I'm not talking 4 hour run, stop for lunch and get back in. I mean all day, 8 hours on the river in the boat. I actually look forward to getting into the boat, like I look forward to climbing into bed.

It is comfortable but not sloppy, which seems to be the compromise these days. I don't have "cinch" (rhymes with pinch) into the thing trying to keep it from flopping around on me. I sit in it, pump the Happy Feet bulb a couple of times and I'm off.

The boat can quickly be adjusted for either myself, or for my wife. It is a confidence building machine for both of us.

I don't know that much about types of plastic, but I can see the difference. My buddy has a boat that loses plastic when we put it on the car rack. When we get back to the put-in after a run, we can see where he launched from, there's red plastic all over the bank. The 4Fun looks like it is barely used, and I'm the second owner. I thought the previous owner never took it out of the plastic wrap, he assures me that he used it.

I think Jackson Kayaks loves kayaking, I think they are excited to share it with any and everyone. I think they take pride in providing quality products.

One thing I think that most river companies of all kinds really miss the mark on is marketing. Jackson gets it. Case in point. Compare Jackson's website to any other boat company out there. Websites are a great way to stay in touch with your clients, and get them excited about the sport and your product. most places update their site once a year if that. There are a couple of sites that haven't been touched in over a year. JK's site is updated almost daily! Way to go!

I've never met EJ or anyone from Jackson Kayak's for that matter. I'm not a sponsored kayaker, nor am I looking to be one. I see a great organization that is ran well, and provides great products.

thus endith thy rant -


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Steve Kahn said:


> i don't think i'm really buying this.
> 
> i'm betting that the sponsered/pro/cool guy that gets hooked up doesn't give a crap about the quality of plastic, since they will get the new model next year.
> 
> ...



I don't know if this is a direct comparison, but I've snowboarded & wakeboarded for a few different companies & the ones that I rode for that I didn't believe in I never said a word about, but the ones that I truly thought were superior I sold all day long. I think that most folks can ride/paddle whatever they want, but especially in the upper echelon of sports they CHOOSE who they're affiliated with/ who's products they use.


Just my experience from a totally different industry


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*BS?*

ok WWPR - i'll buy that. (that the reps that really love their company are more vocal, and at the top of the industry, the paddlers can choose who they work for).

but i still think all this jackson love is a little overboard. or maybe what i mean to say is that i'm sure EJ is great, and he helps promote the sport, which gives us better products at a cheaper cost (thanks EJ)...

but my point is that the average rep probably doesn't care so much about _their _plastic as much the average dude shelling out almost a grand for the new ride. so i'm casting doubt to the idea that all the kayak super stars love jackson cause it has great plastic. if the premise is indeed correct (that the super stars love jackson more than others) i'd say it may be from jackson's reputation (in terms of intangibles...ie - EJ's really nice), the design of the boat, or just plain ol' human socialization.

i also still contend that some of the reps at at the bottom of the kayak food chain would sign up for any company that gives them free product.

i know i would.


----------



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

I can echo all the good things said here about Jackson, the company and the boats. I'll add that something I really appreciate is Jackson's provision of so many sizes in the Fun. Being a small, girl paddler, the choices in boat have always been quite limited. And being a pregnant paddler, I can't wait to get my kid in a fun1 (I guess it'll be a few years). 

I traded my slicey siren (the "women's boat" for a number of years) in at cks last summer and got a great deal on my brand new 2fun, they are quite reasonably priced as new boats.


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

I've never seen so many posts in one link over 80 words. This is way too much talking for lazy colorado boaters there must be a catch. But if you send me a free jackson kayak I'll spout on all day about how great they are. Send me a pm i'll send you my address.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Yea, I am a bit surprised at all the gushing that this thread I started brought out. It is a bit thick, but it seems honest. I certainly get nothing free. And the guys I met at the putin with the Jackson boats, people who worked for a kayak shop and journalists, they aren't being sponsored by Jackson.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

oh yeah, I should've mentioned, I'm sponsored by Jackson!


no, not really, but my superstar pops more than any other boat I've ever paddled & is also an amazing riverrunner, there's a good reason for the gushing.


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

I just want to clarify, I am not paid by Jackson, nor sponsored - though Craw did shuttle me to the Numbers put-in once, riding in back of his truck with stinky paddle gear.

I took my '04 Fun up to CKS Paddle Fest, sold it in the sale and bought a '07 All-Star. The boat rocks on the waves, in the holes, and down the Numbers, I'm happy with all aspects of the boat. Other boats perform equally, I'm sure, but when you add the service, the support, and the dryness of the boat, well, it beats its competition. Oh, and besides the toughness of the plastic, which is bomber, the real deal is the reduced weight of the boat, which is a combo of the plastic and the outfitting. The additional sizes are great for kids and women, too.

So, go on Fun haters and Star dimmers, we just know you is playa hatin'!


----------



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

*To answer the original question*

To answer the origial question, I think the reason just about everybody was paddling Jackson's was that you wer witnessing CKS's Paddlefest and the Jackson Team had a big presence at that event. Further, I bet they were trying to get as many people as possible to demo the Jackson line since CKS is one of their top dealers. It was probably as simple as that.

As to why Jackson Kayaks seems to attact a lot of top paddlers, there are probably a multitude of reasons. First, the boats, particularly the 07 models, really do perform as well as the other manufacturers. Second, they are super comfortable and easy to outfit (other manufacturers should take this as a lesson ... it is not only performance that matters if you can't sit comfortably in the boat for 20 minutes at a time). Finally, his marketing and hype, focusing on the positive and his family and friends clearly seems to be working.

jmt,
BobN


----------



## BoulderJason (Jul 6, 2005)

They make some of the best if not the best playboats river runners, but I am def not convinced on their creekers. Most people are playboaters but I would not say they make the best creeker out there, not by a longshot. I have seen way too many crack.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Jackson creek boats crack more than others? Baloney. Why do so many kayak shop employees paddle them? They would know and they could get any boat.


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

Why does no one mention how crappy the outfitting is. That was the only thing that turned me away from Jackson line up. The happy seat,feet, you won't be so happy when it pops and your s.o.l. I have met the whole family and they are great and madly skilled. Awesome people to rep this fun sport, but it is time to make an outfitting like the project series.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Jackson Kayaks*

Why so many Jackson Kayaks... Becuase they deliver. Have less warranty issues. Have awesome customer service. Because they fit people. They're dry. They're lite. And, oh ya the designs rock.

Why am I paddling a Jackson Boat? All the above.

Could I buy from just about anyone in the business- yes. Can I get cheaper boats from the other companies-Yes. I bought from a more expensive company because I preferred the kayak performance.

Like I've heard EJ say about the outfitting- "If it's not the most comfortable outfitting you've ever tried- you're doing something wrong." I've heard him say it, sold the boats for three years, and still really didn't buy into it. Until I sat in EJ's boat last year. It really is that good. Now I can set-up the boats just like the man, and it's awesome.

I think that you're seeing more folks in Jackson Kayaks, for the same reason Jackson has been our number 1 selling brand for the last 2 years. If all we sold was Wave Sport and Dagger... we'd be out of business.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

What's special about the Project's outfitting? Not asking to be a smartass, I just have not seen the outfitting in person. On the website it looks no different than everyone else's generic outfitting.
As for the happy seat/feet/sweet cheeks popping? Not much of a chance of that without stabbing it with a knife. I guess you could blow up the happy seat all the way and then jump right onto it from a bout 5 feet up. That would be the best way to pop it. But then you'd be a dumbass and you'd have bigger problems than your outfitting.
Don't confuse simple with crappy.


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

Don't confuse simple w/ crappy thats funny. I think the outfitting is half ass. I have paddled the fun,rocker and star and just wansn't impressed (with the outfitting). I think their could be a more solid setup, rather then blowing up bags to your comfort. I have seen friends blow the happy feet but nothing else, at least while being around. Other then the outfitting, I like the boats. I am a smaller person so I can appreciate the weight of them. You think I like giving in towards wave sport, I would much rather give my money to Eric and his family then WS. I just think their outfitting needs a little work. The happy feet stay but everything else goes.


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

*I have had it!*

You bunch of tools should stop posting such crap and paddle. You guys sound like teenagers debating video games. 

I was on Clear Ck last when with the cold snap this week and saw 4 cars at the Golden Park. No one was on bear yesterday morning besides our crew. We saw 1 group in 2 runs on numbers yesterday. No one was on Bailey today. Lower CC was empty this evening.
People should be out throw'n down vertical feet for the Vertical Challenge or boating their ASS OFF!

Focus your time on what's runn'n, what safety alerts to be aware of, and how you can be a better boater. Their is plenty of good gear, spend time demo'n it and BOATING.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

sbratt said:


> Focus your time on what's runn'n, what safety alerts to be aware of, and how you can be a better boater. Their is plenty of good gear, spend time demo'n it and BOATING.


I didn't know I could be out boating CC at 12:15AM that's a revelation! Let me get out there immediately! 

Point is we can debate about this while reading/responding to safety reports and also 'throwin down vertical feet' as you put it.


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2003)

*the only Jackson Kayak creekers that have cracked were molded improperly...*

We had Mega-Rockers that were molded incorrectly (undercooked in the oven) and that has now been fixed. Punk Rockers and Rockers were done right except for a couple. We have had only 30 broken boats in the first three seasons out of 8,000 boats. If you want a boat that is bomber, we are building them. for those few unlucky people who got an undercooked Mega-Rocker, I appologize and we have sent them a new one already, cool!
thanks for all of your support and if you want to truly see a great new creeker, try the Rocker Series, sweet!


EJ




BoulderJason said:


> They make some of the best if not the best playboats river runners, but I am def not convinced on their creekers. Most people are playboaters but I would not say they make the best creeker out there, not by a longshot. I have seen way too many crack.


----------



## BoulderJason (Jul 6, 2005)

sweet, it was a mega rockers that I had seen crack (a bunch of cracks in the same boat) so I should it seems I have been mistaken. I have also heard you were great about getting them fixed. I retract my statement

-Jason


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

30 broken out of 8,000. Nice. 

I was witness to yet another under the seat Jefe crack on the Foss yesterday. Love the boat, but when my Jefe cracks again (and it will) I'm buying a Rocker.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Well that would probably explain why my Mega cracked today on its third run!


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yes, and I appologize for that! Let's get your new one out ASAP!*

We are standing behind our product 100% and won't leave you hanging. Under any condition, when you have a boat break, it sucks, and it kills me to have such an issue with a JAckson Kayak. It was bound to happen at some point. Listen to my podcast about it and you'll get the full deal at Jackson Kayak - Kayak News, Kayak Photos, Kayak Videos and Kayak Stories 

thanks,


EJ





stumpster said:


> Well that would probably explain why my Mega cracked today on its third run!


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Jackson is my boat of choice for many reasons. First of all is size. They make several boats that someone my size can get into. 6'8" 240lbs. That one thing lead me to Jackson in the first place. I know people will say that they can get me in this boat and that boat, but I have litterally tried just about everything out there. I'm the test dummy sometimes down at Confluence just to see if the circus freak can get into a boat. There are a few creeking options and river runner type boat I can use, but if you want to do any playboating at my size, which is a far stretch from being good, Jackson is pretty much the only choice. The second big reason is they make boats my kids can learn in, which is an awesome factor for a family guy, hoping his kids will take to it. Third EJ is such an approachable and hands on guy. I compare him to the Michael Jordan of kayaking. The big difference is he spent time with me talking about his goods and fitting me into a new super star at paddlefest. Yes I know he is a business man trying to sell his digs, but he was courteous, friendly and very informative about his products and paddling. Try getting Michael Jordan to talk to you about basketball for free. Last there boats are just good. I'm not real hard on boats, but his boats perform, they are extremely durable, and well supported. Jackson is just a good company, selling a good product, to many different people, keep it up.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

This is exactly why there are so many Jacksons out there, a kick @ss product from a kick @ss company! Its that simple! 

Hey EJ, you don't have any black ones on the factory do you?

PS: See you @ the Teva games!


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Man, I started this thread and it has gotten a bit thick for me. Yea, they are good boats and it is a good company, but let's not get carried away. The other boats and companies aren't that bad.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

basil said:


> Man, I started this thread and it has gotten a bit thick for me. Yea, they are good boats and it is a good company, but let's not get carried away. The other boats and companies aren't that bad.


I've dealt with 3 other companies that didn't stand behind their products (and I wasn't looking for a free boat, just fair treatment), so to me, yeah, there's a big difference between them.

quality of a company comes from the top, you either have megacorporate kayak company (the starbucks of kayaks, if you will) or you have a company that has a concience & cares about it's customers. I thought LL was in the latter, & was proved wrong, I thought Riot would be better & same there.


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Just chimming in...*

I've only been boating for a little over a year, but I have demoed a bunch of boats... bad knee and all, so finding a comfortable boat that isn't over 8 feet long is hard. 

Anyway, my girlfriend (now fiance) made me start with a small playish type boat and I finally found my way into an 07 4Fun about a month ago and I can say, it is really a huge difference from my previous boat (Pyranha Seven-0). More volume, way comfortable, stable, dry and relatively fast for a small boat. I do have to say that the plastic seems a bit softer compared to the older boats, which is based on comparisons between my boat and my buddy's 05 Fun... mine definitely have more gouges and scrapes on it, even given the same types of runs paddled.

All in all, I have to say that they do make some of the best boats out there and the company is great. In fact, if you email them with questions you will likely get a same day response from either EJ himself or someone pretty high up the tree... pretty impressive for a company of their size.

On a separate note... looking for some feedback from the group. In the fall, my buddy and I are looking to start some low level to moderate creeking, so I need to get a creek boat. Looking at the Rockers and the Super Hero (6ft and 220 lbs). Any thoughts from anyone on these boats... I'm not tied to Jackson, but I really like the outfitting and the quality of the boats.

Any beta will be greatly appreciated!

SYOTR

jim


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Jim-
I'm not telling you to go with Jackson (although I probably would) but if you do, I'd highly recommend the Rocker series over the Heros.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

I found this pod-cast of EJ describing his plastic and apologizing for issues with the mega-rocker: http://www.jacksonkayak.com/upload/podcasts/podcast200705262.mp3

I thought his point is valid about cross-link plastic being more environmentally friendly because the boats last longer. 

I also like his comment


> you want to hear it from the horse's mouth...... well I'm the horse


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

acetomato said:


> Jim-
> I'm not telling you to go with Jackson (although I probably would) but if you do, I'd highly recommend the Rocker series over the Heros.


Excellent... thanks for the feedback. I was looking at the Rocker when I was in Hood River over the weekend and the boat is just Sweet. One question though... and I'll throw this out to the group as well... I learned in Pyranha Seven-0 and now have a 4Fun... how difficult is the transition to a displacement hull? Any suggestions, aside from just spending a ton of time paddling the thing to get used to it (I doubt my boss will appreciate my problem, but kayaking requires hard choices)...

Thanks in advance!

jim


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I had 3 runs in the Mega Rocker coming straight out of a super star and was starting to feel more confident by the minute! It is a bit different but I think its a smooth transition! 
PS: hand rolled the monster my first try


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Steve - I am one of the industry paddlers that you are refering to. I paddled for another company previously, but when the opportunity to paddle for Jackson came, I took it in a heart beat. Why? The first reason is definitely the boats. The outfitting on all the boats is the most comfortable on the market. One common mistake I see is that people are inflating the Sweet Cheeks bag instead of molding it to your buns and then taking the air out. This definitely makes a difference. The backband locks down tight and doesn't budge. The Rocker series has an internal strap to help you carry the boat and is invaluable on portages. The room in the bow of the Rockers is ridiculously easy to access through the trap door bulkhead for storage of overnight gear. It's so easy to get into that I generally carry my lunch and water up there during long day missions. As far as performance for the All-Stars, look at the results from Worlds or any other competition. 

The second reason is the people behind the product. They're out paddling with you and your friends every day. The mission behind the company is for you to love paddling as much as the Jacksons do. If there is a problem, Jackson Kayak owns up to it and gets it fixed. There's no cloak and dagger garbage - instead you get a smile and laugh from Carman on the other end of the phone. Repeatedly local shop employees report that Jackson customer service is the best. 

It doesn't suprise me to hear there were a lot of people paddling Jackson boats at a put-in. It will suprise me if you don't have a Jackson in your quiver soon.
Joe


----------



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

EJ said:


> We had Mega-Rockers that were molded incorrectly (undercooked in the oven) and that has now been fixed. Punk Rockers and Rockers were done right except for a couple. We have had only 30 broken boats in the first three seasons out of 8,000 boats. If you want a boat that is bomber, we are building them. for those few unlucky people who got an undercooked Mega-Rocker, I appologize and we have sent them a new one already, cool!


I'm new to the sport, very new! I've only been out and tried to drown myself in the river twice so far, but I think this post is pretty incredible. My past two jobs have both been projects where I work in a public relations/customer facing/general bitching post position and only wish our project manager or business owner stood behind, and more importantly, stood up for our product this way. You won't find many occasions where someone in Mr. Jackson’s position would even admit there was a problem internally, much less to the public and his customer base! Granted it can be easier for smaller companies to stay close to their customers, but it's still really cool to see. I’m guessing you won’t find many board members or CEO’s from other companies on here, trolling Mountain Buzz with the likes of you sorry suckers.
Like I said I'm really new so I don't know jack from shit when it comes to kayak quality or performance yet, but seeing this would make me take a serious look at using his product.
Actually, I set in a Jackson that a friend had rented a couple weeks back. It was really comfortable...

-r
Important Disclaimer - I'm currently a sponsored kayaker. 
I kayak for SchittyBoat Hand-Me-Down Kayaks, where the team motto is "Does it float? Okay then quit your bitchin!!"
My wife is currently the CFO for SchittyBoat...


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

I am one of those people too!!!

I agree with Livingston.
Good people, good customer service, good products.

I met Devon Barker and EJ last year at the Teva Games and they were so helpful. Devon paddled with me at the Golden Community Rodeo and at Fibark, continuing to help me out. After she left town I got my cartwheel and loop, it was awesome!

I bought a 2fun and I also paddle a pink punk. The boats fit and are comfy.

Pretty much every female paddler I know paddles a Jackson, they are doing well with the ladies.


----------

